# Maybe I missed somthing



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

What group is the craftsman routers with the mussel chuck?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Don't feel bad, I couldn't find it either. But I looked under muscle instead of the seafood mussel. Craftsman- muscle chuck, nothing came up.

Maybe if you search under just muscle chuck. I didn't try that. :no:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

roofner said:


> What group is the craftsman routers with the mussel chuck?


see if can find it here
Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright

what model router you have?

probably a type 4


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

roofner said:


> What group is the craftsman routers with the mussel chuck?


Try "MUSCLECHUCK". You might need to send an E-Mail with your request for specific info.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sears routers are always changing so you might need to measure the shaft diameter and thread pitch on yours to see if he has one that matches.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well easy enough My other router is a Bosch. So already own it.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

roofner said:


> Well easy enough My other router is a Bosch. So already own it.


Wait a minute,,,,,,, if you have a Bosch and a Craftsman you surely meant to say my other router is a Craftsman. :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rcp612 said:


> Wait a minute,,,,,,, if you have a Bosch and a Craftsman you surely meant to say my other router is a Craftsman. :lol:


bumper sticker on a Yugo..

my other car is a ................


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> bumper sticker on a Yugo..
> 
> my other car is a ................


.....lada


----------

